# Fur - hot or not?



## animacani (Sep 26, 2008)

I think fur is really hot , but I dont like the way the animals get treated =(


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't think it's hot, at all... I think it's kind of stupid, actually. No offense to anyone who wears it but there are plenty of fabrics you can make clothing out of. This isn't the year 1525 like you're some native american who has to make their clothes out of fur and hide.. please. 

And like you said, the way the animals are slaughtered for their fur is horrendous and cruel. So why support something like that?

If you like the look that much, wear fake fur or something..


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 26, 2008)

I will wear faux fur but I would never ever ever buy real fur! I think it is disgusting.


----------



## animacani (Sep 26, 2008)

^ I agree! I saw this video some days ago and all I can say is OMG! I got so pissed when I saw that video! It was a fur farm in China or something they were hitting the animals so bad then cutting the fur while the animals were alive! I serously dont even know how I watched the whole video..


----------



## Lissa (Sep 26, 2008)

Definitely NOT HOT!!


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 26, 2008)

Fur is only beautiful on animals.  It is disgusting on people.


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 26, 2008)

I think it's one of the farthest thing's that should be considered "hot". I wouldn't be wearing a humans skin around as clothing, so why would I wear fur? It's gross and inhumane IMO.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 26, 2008)

I love leather.
I eat cows.
I don't eat fox, mink, rabbit, or chinchilla, so I don't want to wear their fur.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Not... it is disgusting what happens to those animals.  I would never wear fur.


----------



## msmack (Sep 26, 2008)

totally not.


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 26, 2008)

My husband and I are the same way!

We don't eat baby seals, python, crocodile, etc., so why would I want a seal coat, python headband, or a crocodile bag?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I love leather.
I eat cows.
I don't eat fox, mink, rabbit, or chinchilla, so I don't want to wear their fur._


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Fur= Not!

I truely think fur looks ugly. 
I'm not a PETA member or whatever (b/c I think leather is hot), but fur (for example, like what Rachel Zoe wears) is ugly. 

Fur on indigenous people (rural to the snow)... that's alright (there's a purpose why they wear it).


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 26, 2008)

fur is NOT hot! Sometimes i can dig a FAUX fur trim, but really thats as much as i can handel. 

I dont understand the whole fur coat deal. First, you look like a yetti. Second, how can you wear that and not think about the huge amounts of mink that were skinned for that jacket? Only ugly people wear fur, and thats a fact.

Furs on indiginous peoples in one thing... they usually have huge amounts of resepct for the animals they kill. They eat them, they wear their skins. They do not keep in them in teeny cages, where they suffer there entire lives and then skin them alive (in many cases). 

I used to work in retail, i did stock. One holiday season we got in this horrendous cropped faux fur jacket. It was supposed to be "old hollywood glamour" but honestly, it looked like someone had skinned a golden retriver. I was making fun of the jacket and then said something about how disgusting fur is. My boss jumped in, going nuts about how "they kill them humanly, there are regulations! People eat the meat after wards. Im part native american, we belive in living off the land." There were so many things wrong with what she was saying, i really had to bite my tongue. How completly ignorant can some people be? Well, thats the kind of person that wears fur.


----------



## Malena (Sep 26, 2008)

Wearing fur is NOT hot - it´s disgusting!!!

I can not understand why anyone wears it - why would I want to wear something for that an animal was killed in a very brutal way? 
I´ll never get that...but I believe in karma!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 26, 2008)

I want to skin the people who wear fur. Skin them and then make myself a nice new jacket.


----------



## Dice1233 (Sep 26, 2008)

NOT!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I want to skin the people who wear fur. Skin them and then make myself a nice new jacket._

 
freckle jacket!!!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I want to skin the people who wear fur. Skin them and then make myself a nice new jacket._

 
haha, that reminds me of ace ventura.

I don't wear fur..I mean I couldn't afford it if I wanted to...But I would never. I feel like these days it's really more of a status symbol than anything. Hair grosses me out so I would never want to be wearing it, but again even if it didn't it's completly unnecessary. It's 2008, we don't need to be wearing animal fur to keep warm.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 26, 2008)

i like faux fur on some things. not a fan of real fur though, the faux stuff is so close in appearance and texture i don't think using real fur is really necessary.


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 26, 2008)

Coming from a costume designer's point of view, no matter how good the synthetic, it will never look as good as real fur. That being said, theres no flippin way i would use real fur. nevr never never! I can comprimise my "vision" if it means i dont have to aid in the murder of an innocent animal.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 26, 2008)

fur = no
never

I barely allow myself to wear leather and wool, let alone Fox, Mink, etc


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_freckle jacket!!!_

 
Lol i don't even know what that is but it made me laugh


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 26, 2008)

I have two mink coats that I inherited from my grandmother, and I have worn them before. I love them, but I don't think that I would buy myself or anyone else a fur garment.


----------



## redambition (Sep 26, 2008)

i am not a fan of fur at all. faux fur is the way to go. there are so many myths about the fur industry, but in reality it's totally inhumane. the animals are bred for nothing except their pelt.

that said, i still buy leather shoes. i have tried and tried to wear pleather, but my feet swell so much in pleather shoes that it gets painful... all because it doesn't breathe like leather does. the only shoes i can last a whole day in are leather ones.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 27, 2008)

Totally NOT hot!  I could go on and on about why it is not hot but I will leave it at that.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 27, 2008)

Unless you live in freakn Alaska I think it's unnecessary plus fur can look so pompous on the wrong person but faux fur can be cute depending on the style...


----------



## XoMakeup (Sep 27, 2008)

No way!!!!!!!!!! It's sad. Not hot.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 27, 2008)

NOT hot.
I won't even wear Faux Fur because of what it represents. 

I'm no Peta member, They take things way overboard , I just think fur is gross. My grandma had 2 mink stoles, and i would freak out when I saw them in the closet. haha .

but I am slightly bias because I am a HUGE animal lover.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure fur is beautiful but that doesn't make it okay to slaughter animals for people's selfish totally materialistic desires. Fur is only hot when worn by the original owner - the animal itself. 

The only exception is eskimos who wear fur as part of their living/culture/heritage. Nowadays, I don't even know if eskimos wear fur any more.


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not hot. Creepy.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's tacky, more often than not. I'm guilty of having a fur trimmed coat or three (faux) and I even get annoyed at myself for wearing them, LOL


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 29, 2008)

I must admit that i find the look of fur attractive, but as i said before, i would never wear real fur. 
I went to an YSL exhibit two weeks ago and saw some amazing creations made with fur, but knowing that an animal was brutally slaughter for it... well, it really takes away from the garment. There was even a hat made with a little fox face in it. It was awful


----------



## ZoeKat (Sep 29, 2008)

Faux fur trim can be hot.  I would never even consider wearing fur.  A couple of years ago I received a really cute hooded sweater from a family member for Xmas.  The hood had what I thought was faux fur trim...after wearing it once or twice I realized the trim was rabbit fur.  I was absolutely horrified and didn't know what to do.  I couldn't believe my aunt had chosen that sweater for me, but she thought it was faux fur as well.  But even with faux fur, I wouldn't wear anything with more than just trim.  I know someone with a full length faux fur coat and I think it looks ridiculous and tacky.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 30, 2008)

Not hot!

Go for the faux!


----------



## animacani (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the people I want to shoot:
Mary Kate Olsen
Ashley Olsen

*takes out revolver* LOL


----------



## amelia.jayde (Sep 30, 2008)

faux fur? fine. real fur? hell no.


----------



## user79 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I love leather.
I eat cows.
I don't eat fox, mink, rabbit, or chinchilla, so I don't want to wear their fur._

 
I do eat rabbit, but actually the fur for rabbit fur usually is farmed especially for that, it's not taken from the same rabbits that are eaten. I didn't know that at first so I have some rabbit skin winter boots because I do eat the meat so I thought, waste not want not, right? Turns out the fur likely came from a fur farm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't know that then so I would never buy rabbit fur anymore either, because I'm against how the animals in fur farms are generally treated. I don't own any other fur besides those boots and I hate seeing women in long fur coats. It's sickening.


----------



## Randy Rose (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority on this, but I love my furs. I have a couple coats that I inherited from deceased family members, and if I have the cash I'm going to pick up a fur lined hoodie this winter. I respect people who choose not to wear fur, just like people who choose not to eat meat, but I enjoy both.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 2, 2008)

Definitely not. Poor little fur balls.. I don't understand how humans can be so unnecessarily cruel. Our animal friends feel pain just as bad as we do and I wish more could be done to ensure that they are kept safe. I wonder if these "designers" could hear and see the pain inflicted on these animals if they would change their ways? Probably not! It's a clear case of vanity before humanity.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 11, 2008)

I am a meat eater, and I wear leather and I like to hunt (and eat what I hunt). I don't wear fur because it's not a necessity for me and the animals in fur farms go through extreme torture. However, I would never say that I want to kill or torture people who wear fur.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 12, 2008)

Seeing huge fur coats and stuff is so gross and it can look really tacky.. I am suprised i still see some runway shows with fur.
I mean.. if you can do something where you can shave the animal and it wouldn't hurt them at all... then whatever.. but I still wouldn't wear it.


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 12, 2008)

So how do you all feel about this?  snopes.com: Food Color Made From Bugs

-Lauren


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 12, 2008)

Though I don't own any, I don't have a problem with fur. I think it can look quite attractive, actually. I do have a problem with the way animals are treated in fur farms though.

jw, is there such a thing as a fur farm that slaughters the animals in a less... torturous way than what is normally depicted?


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_These are the people I want to shoot:

Mary Kate Olsen

Ashley Olsen



*takes out revolver* LOL _

 


peta2 // Meet the Trollsen Twins


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 12, 2008)

Real fur is sooo hot . . . . ON ANIMALS! I have an old fur from a thrift store but Idk if its real or not. I kind of doubt it. I have a super super cute fake fur jacket I got at Target at most people really like it.

I don't know how someone can do something as barbaric and disgusting as hunt, but then not wear fur! Thats beyond ridiculous. How would you like it if I came in our house, trying to kill you and your family, when you have absolutely nothing to defend yourself? Would that be fun to you?

I do not like the idea of leather but its nowhere near as bad a fur.

If you like fur, you should watch these videos depicting how you get that fur and where it comes from.

http://www.furisdead.com/swf/fur-is-dead-psa.swf 

http://www.furisdead.com/swf/trent_fur5.swf

http://www.furisdead.com/swf/canadasealhunt06.swf 

http://www.youtube.com/v/VTZQnQeAPJc&hl


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 12, 2008)

NOT!!! Wearing real fur sucks, it belongs on the poor little animals so they can live their life happy and warm and ALIVE!    I looooove the people who spray paint the tacky chicks wearing it- hilarious!


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate, hate, hate faux fur... I don't like the way it feels at all /: But I love the way real fur feels and looks.

I don't mind using fur for clothing as long as it's from animals that are slaughtered for the meat. If we didn't use that fur/skin for clothing it would just get thrown out and that's just a wast


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 12, 2008)

REAL fur is NOT hot.
The day we start peeling human skin to make jackets & other articles of clothing, is the day i'll be ok with wearing fur.

Fake fur all the way.


----------



## krisha (Oct 13, 2008)

Fur looks hot and sophisticated. We can still enjoy the "furness" without hurting animals. I think sometimes it will not hurt us if we wear fake material.. so try fake fur.


----------



## christina83 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I don't think it's hot, at all... I think it's kind of stupid, actually. No offense to anyone who wears it but there are plenty of fabrics you can make clothing out of. This isn't the year 1525 like you're some native american who has to make their clothes out of fur and hide.. please. 

And like you said, the way the animals are slaughtered for their fur is horrendous and cruel. So why support something like that?

If you like the look that much, wear fake fur or something.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well said, I cant agree more.


----------

